# Christmas photos



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

How about some Christmas photos? I hope no one minds all of these posts and pictures. I have tons of 'em








Willie waiting to pounce on someone.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great photos! You have a pretty tree.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You cant post too many photos here. We love them.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

the second picture is just hilarious!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice tree and cute kitty


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*x-mas pix*

hey-we're catlovers---ther's no sucha thing as too many pix!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lol I almost couldnt find the cat in the pictures!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

We got Dusty a elf costume she doesnt seems to mind the collar but cant stand the hat, i itleast need to get one pic of her with it on eventually lol...


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is our Christmas Tree.










Here is the culprit.










On a different note...anyone know of a good way to deal with this? I'm getting sick of putting the things back on the tree only to have two or three ornaments deposited nicely at the foot of the bed when I get up in the morning. She doesn't like being sprayed but it still doesn't seem to be helping much.

^.".^


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The only suggestion I could make would be to put the ornaments in farther on the branch. I hope it works!


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think that will work Jeanie as we've caught her quite a few times actually in the tree trying to get them from behind. A bunch of icicles and snowflakes are laying on the table next to the tree from one night of being unsupervised. We have some stuffed bear ornaments she brings in to the bedroom each morning, which I understand as she does this with her actual stuffed bears, but I'm afraid to put the breakable ornaments on the tree for obvious reasons. The funny thing about it was we had it up with just the lights on it for a few days and all either cat did was lay under it. Maybe we are just destined to have just a lit tree during the holiday season. :lol:

^.".^


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ah, what a little rascal you have!  But she's a cute rascal!


----------



## WiccanWolf (Apr 4, 2007)

That she is.

^.".^


----------

